# Bin tank reccomendations?



## opalEssence (Jan 13, 2020)

I want to get into breeding more shrimp and kuhli loaches. Any suggestions for clear or translucent storage bins? Also, i want the plastic thick enough to not bow and thin enough to somehow cut the lid with an exacto knife


----------



## opalEssence (Jan 13, 2020)

Piggybacking on that, what kind of (cheap) silicone would you recommend to seal plastic and plastic together that is waterproof?


----------



## DiscusAngels (Dec 12, 2017)

opalEssence said:


> I want to get into breeding more shrimp and kuhli loaches. Any suggestions for clear or translucent storage bins? Also, i want the plastic thick enough to not bow and thin enough to somehow cut the lid with an exacto knife


Why not just get a rubbermate tote, I use them as holding tank or hospital tank , they are pretty durable so don't see a issue but you might want to what out the heaters not touching the sides so it won't cause problem.


----------



## opalEssence (Jan 13, 2020)

Thank you so much! I will use your advice


----------

